
Deface (Rails) customizes views without editing the template - moeffju
https://github.com/spree/deface
======
tomfakes
This tool would be great for building an A/B testing framework around for
various UI color/text/layout testing. You can isolate the testing from the
regular code, and provide a set of overrides for a particular test that depend
on whatever you segment your users by.

